# Sembra che qualcosa gli vada/è andato di traverso



## SissyX

Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di una mano. Volevo sapere se nel parlato si può dire “sembra che gli vada di traverso” usando il congiuntivo?  Una ragazza mi ha sottolineato quest’errore,  sono un po’ confusa.

Contesto: Mia amica, una neo-mamma mi ha raccontato che il suo piccolo sembra che si strozzasse con qualcosa in gola ma non ha dato da mangiare.

grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Starless74

Non mi è chiaro quale "errore" esattamente la ragazza ti abbia sottolineato nella frase:
l'uso del congiuntivo? Il tempo? Altro? 

In ogni caso, secondo me, "sembra che..." richiede sempre il *congiuntivo*:

1) Se parlo di una cosa che accade di solito: «Sembra che (qualcosa) gli *vada* di traverso».​2) Se parlo di una cosa che sta accadendo in quel momento: «Sembra che (qualcosa) gli *sia andato* di traverso».​3) Se parlo di una cosa che è accaduta in passato: «*Sembrava* che (qualcosa) gli *fosse andato* di traverso».​
Dai casi che ho elencato dipende anche la frase che hai scritto come contesto (ma questo è un altro argomento ).


----------



## SissyX

Starless74 said:


> Non mi è chiaro quale "errore" esattamente la ragazza ti abbia sottolineato nella frase:
> l'uso del congiuntivo? Il tempo? Altro?
> 
> In ogni caso, secondo me, "sembra che..." richiede sempre il *congiuntivo*:
> 
> 1) Se parlo di una cosa che accade di solito: «Sembra che (qualcosa) gli *vada* di traverso».​2) Se parlo di una cosa che sta accadendo in quel momento: «Sembra che (qualcosa) gli *sia andato* di traverso».​3) Se parlo di una cosa che è accaduta in passato: «*Sembrava* che (qualcosa) gli *fosse andato* di traverso».​
> Dai casi che ho elencato dipende anche la frase che hai scritto come contesto (ma questo è un altro argomento ).


ho capito,è stato molto chiaro la sua risposta. grazie mille.


----------



## ohbice

SissyX said:


> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di una mano. Volevo sapere se nel parlato si può dire “sembra che gli vada di traverso” usando il congiuntivo?  Una ragazza mi ha sottolineato quest’errore,  sono un po’ confusa.
> 
> Contesto: Mia amica, una neo-mamma mi ha raccontato che il suo piccolo sembra che si strozzasse con qualcosa in gola ma non ha dato da mangiare.
> 
> grazie in anticipo.


Stranamente a me non dà fastidio il congiuntivo, ma quel "gli" messo lì da solo. "Sembra che gli vada per traverso" implica necessariamente che abbia ingurgitato qualcosa. Invece "Sembra che qualcosa gli vada per traverso" è ok, perché spiega proprio la situazione in cui non ha messo in bocca nulla.


----------



## vaprwev

Credo che tu voglia sapere come rendere "sembra che qualcosa gli è andato di traverso" al congiuntivo.
Se è questo, devi solo assicurarti che il tempo della subordinata non cambi nel cambio del modo verbale: "gli vada" non va bene perché è al presente (per questo la tua amica lo avverte giustamente come errore), "gli sia andato" è la forma che cerchi.

Se vuoi passare dall'indicativo al congiuntivo, dai un'occhiata qui:

va, (andrà) -> vada
è andato -> sia andato
andava -> andasse
era andato -> fosse andato

sta andando -> stia andando
stava andando -> stesse andando

In effetti pensare all'indicativo per poi "correggerlo" in congiuntivo è proprio quello che facciamo noi madrelingua quando a scuola ci insegnano il congiuntivo, dato che nei dialetti e nelle parlate l'uso del congiuntivo è molto limitato, spesso soppiantato dall'indicativo.

Non a caso la tua amica ha usato l'indicativo nella frase "sembra che qualcosa gli è andato di traverso".
Detto questo, usa assolutamente il congiuntivo in contesti formali, qualora prescritto, e sentiti libera di usarlo anche al di fuori di questi contesti.


----------



## bearded

vaprwev said:


> pensare all'indicativo per poi "correggerlo" in congiuntivo è proprio quello che facciamo noi madrelingua


Per fortuna non tutti i madrelingua. Io spontaneamente non direi mai ''sembra che gli *è *andato di traverso''.
Se fossi veneto, direi ''_Ti parla per ti!_''


----------



## Olaszinhok

vaprwev said:


> ci insegnano il congiuntivo, dato che nei dialetti e nelle parlate l'uso del congiuntivo è molto limitato, spesso soppiantato dall'indicativo.


Non in tutti i dialetti. Nei dialetti settentrionali e in Toscana, il congiuntivo è ben presente.
Ciò che manca nei dialetti gallo-italici è il passato remoto, ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## vaprwev

Se quello dell'indicativo fosse un misuso regionale del Centro & Sud, area a cui appartengo, dubito che l'Accademia sarebbe così liberale da dire:

Uso del congiuntivo - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca


> Si può dunque sottoscrivere la raccomandanzione di Altieri Biagi: "se, [...] dopo aver studiato il congiuntivo, e sapendolo usare, voi deciderete di «farne a meno», di sostituirlo con altri modi, questa sarà una scelta vostra. Ciò che importa, in lingua, non è scegliere il modo più elegante, più raffinato, ma _poter scegliere_, adeguando le scelte alle situazioni comunicative"



Se siete più accademici dell'Accademia è un vostro problema, non mio. Ed è assurdo che a un non-madrelingua proprio non si accenni al fatto che l'indicativo viene usato estensivamente nel parlato nelle dipendenti di "credere", "sembrare", etc...
Tutta questa rarefazione per far sembrare l'italiano più sofisticato di altre lingue, e la tendenza a declassare a uso regionale ogni evidenza scomoda.

Ci sono altri usi del congiuntivo più utili, perché contrastivo con l'indicativo, e lì viene usato dalla maggioranza dei parlanti correttamente:
il presente nelle indipendenti: "Mi faccia il piacere"
l'imperfetto nel periodo ipotetico.
Giurerei poi che solo al Sud incontri una persona senza alcuna scuola che ti usa il trapassato (correttamente) nel periodo ipotetico, ma il mio punto non è cercare di dimostrare che _da me lo si fa meglio_.

Non usarlo nella subordinata di "credo" e "sembra" non fa di una persona un ignorante ma un semplice parlante attivo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

vaprwev said:


> Non usarlo nella subordinata di "credo" e "sembra" non fa di una persona un ignorante ma un semplice parlante attivo.


Se "parlante attivo" è un modo elegante per definire una persona che non conosce la grammatica italiana e "parla come mangia", allora siamo d'accordo. Il registro informale è usato in tutt'italia, a seconda dei contesti.
Uno può scegliere di usare sempre e comunque il congiuntivo quando serve, senza per questo non essere un "parlante attivo".
Come uno può scegliere di non usare il termine "misuso" visto che nei principali dizionari italiani (Treccani, De Mauro) non è citato.


----------



## Olaszinhok

vaprwev said:


> Se quello dell'indicativo fosse un misuso regionale del Centro & Sud, area a cui appartengo, dubito che l'Accademia sarebbe così liberale da dire:


Mi limito soltanto a questo: sì, lo è, perché ad esempio il presente del congiuntivo non esiste in molti dialetti centro-meridionali, aree in cui, fra l'altro, l'uso delle lingue/dialetti locali è ancora molto diffuso. Non va mai sottovalutata l'influenza dialettale sull'italiano (almeno) regionale. Non credo proprio che un bambino toscano abbia delle difficoltà ad apprendere l'uso del congiuntivo, essendo abituato sin dalla primissima infanzia a usarlo nel parlare quotidiano.
P.S.  *Nel mio dialetto *il congiuntivo presente *non esiste*, ciò non significa tuttavia che non lo usi normalmente.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> P.S.  *Nel mio dialetto *il congiuntivo presente *non esiste*, ciò non significa tuttavia che non lo usi normalmente.


Interessante. Capisco benissimo che la scelta tra l'indicativo e congiuntivo nelle lingue romanze non è "univocamente algoritmizzabile", però ci sono dei casi in cui il congiuntivo mi pare semplicemente inevitabile, p.e. "voglio che lei venga".  Non è che nel tuo dialetto il cogiuntivo sostanzialmente esiste, ma formalmente coincide coll'indicativo? (te lo chiedo solo per curiosità linguistica ....).


----------



## vaprwev

Questo per ribadire la mia tesi, che la preferenza dell'indicativo non è un tratto regionale, ma diffuso così tanto che anche oltrealpe lo si nota.
Ovviamente tutti qui sembrano avere un problema con questa affermazione. Ma dopotutto se non ci fosse resistenza qui, in un forum di lingue, verso gli usi non prescritti dell'indicativo, mi stupirei.
Sia chiaro che i gusti di questa cerchia sul congiuntivo non sono rappresentativi della totalità degli italiani



Paulfromitaly said:


> Come uno può scegliere di non usare il termine "misuso" visto che nei principali dizionari italiani (Treccani, De Mauro) non è citato.


Misinterpretazione esiste già nel Treccani. E direi che il peccato di usare anglicismi e la presunta scarsa conoscenza della grammatica italiana (di cui mi tacci) siano due cose perlopiù negativamente correlate


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> però ci sono dei casi in cui il congiuntivo mi pare semplicemente inevitabile, p.e. "voglio che lei venga


Non necessariamente: si potrebbe dire _vojo che lia/essa verrà _o _vene_. Non v'è traccia del congiuntivo presente, se non alcune forme prese a prestito dalla lingua italiana. Ad ogni modo, non sono la persona più indicata per parlare del dialetto, poiché non lo parlo.   Tuttavia, come accennavo nel mio precedente messaggio, il congiuntivo presente manca in molti dialetti centro-meridionali. Non ti saprei però dire se originariamente fosse presente e quando sia poi confluito nell'indicativo.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Olaszinho !


----------



## marco.cur

Nel sardo il congiuntivo esiste, in tutti i tempi verbali, semplici e composti; ed è usato correntemente.


----------



## Olaszinhok

marco.cur said:


> Nel sardo il congiuntivo esiste, in tutti i tempi verbali, semplici e composti; ed è usato correntemente


In realtà, ho letto in più fonti che il congiuntivo imperfetto sarebbe in forte recessione in varie varietà di sardo.  
https://www.academia.edu/688986/Il_congiuntivo_imperfetto_etimologico_in_alcune_varietà_sarde_moderne


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Ricordo a tutti l'unico soggetto di questa discussione:
> 
> 
> SissyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> * nel parlato si può dire “sembra che gli vada di traverso” usando il congiuntivo?*
> 
> 
> 
> Ulteriori commenti non strettamente pertinenti comporteranno la chiusura della discussione.
Click to expand...


----------



## bearded

SissyX said:


> Volevo sapere se nel parlato si può dire “sembra che gli vada di traverso” usando il congiuntivo?


Sì, secondo me si può dire (anzi: si dice) benissimo. Non c'è proprio nessun errore.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Sì, secondo me si può dire (anzi: si dice) benissimo. Non c'è proprio nessun errore.


Dipende da cosa esattamente voleva dire l'OP. Cosa che ancora non ho capito dopo 18 post.


----------

